# Brass rods: What, and how?



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone could educate me on brass rods?

I've no idea what kind i'm looking for, or how to insert them,

I would be putting them through the forks into the handle i'd presume

The only way I can think of is using a thin brass nail..

LOL


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Why would you want to put brass in there?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, you can use brass rods to add strength to the forks, you can use it as pins to help hold laminations, you can use them simply as a decorative accent. I usually see them in the welding section of my local hardware store and you drill a hole through where you want it to go and epoxy, then insert the rod, leaving a little over, and sand it down after the epoxy dries. Good luck!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:yeahthat: what porkchop said :werd: . the few times ive used a rod (pin) for re-enforcement or decoration, i would just use a nail .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

36 in by 3/16 at ace about $6


----------

